# Shop Upgrades



## Dave Martell

I am one happy camper right now. Why? because I've got some new toys (I mean tools) to play with. :biggrin:

With the help of a friend I've recently purchased a new disc grinder with a variable speed controller. This puppy is so cool because I got the new magnetic replaceable plate system from Rod Nielson which uses both flat and 1deg profiles. 

And if that all wasn't enough (which is was) I was surprised by another friend of mine calling me up out of the blue the other day telling me that he's finished welding up a no weld 2x72 grinder for me! Yeah this guy jumped from a casual offer during a discussion to actually making me a grinder! :jumpy: I've got it sitting here in the shop just waiting on a few doodads to make it all complete. Unreal!

So in just a couple of days I've gone from a simple 2x48" grinder to a full out respectable stock removal shop. I'm having trouble wiping the grin off of my face. 

A BIG THANKS to my friends, a couple of great guys. :thumbsup:


PS - I'll take some pictures once everything is set up.


----------



## sudsy9977

Ohh Man !!!!......i can just see the sparks flyin!.....can't wait to see the knives comin outta there.....ryan


----------



## SpikeC

Rock and roll! Sounds fantastic, Congrats!! Nothing like new tools!


----------



## UnConundrum

He's gonna have so much dust pouring out the windows, the EPA will be stopping by


----------



## apicius9

I was just looking for the 'Like' button again... Cool, sounds you are almost ready to roll!

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet

Niiiiiice! Congrats!


----------



## swarfrat

Pix! Pix! Pix!!!!!


----------



## ecchef

:woot:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Fantastic. Congratulations!

2x72 and VFD disk grinders are the way to go. 

I am curious about a magnetic replaceable plate for the disc grinder. I could use different grits once in a while. Right now I am stuck with 80 grit. 

M


----------



## Jim

Wonderful news Dave! Congratulations.


----------



## l r harner

sounds like time to call and get more blaze products 
dont forget the felt belts form the other place


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Fantastic. Congratulations!
> 
> 2x72 and VFD disk grinders are the way to go.
> 
> I am curious about a magnetic replaceable plate for the disc grinder. I could use different grits once in a while. Right now I am stuck with 80 grit.
> 
> M




*HERE'S* Ed Caffrey's write-up on the discs.

*HERE'S* Rod's site with purchasing info.


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> sounds like time to call and get more blaze products
> dont forget the felt belts form the other place




Tell me about it. This is the one downside......I need to buy all new belts all over again! :eek2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> *HERE'S* Ed Caffrey's write-up on the discs.
> 
> *HERE'S* Rod's site with purchasing info.


 
Interesting idea. The set is a bit expensive for what it is, but could be easily replicated (DIY) on a conventional setup. Not sure about 1 degree plate, but definitely flat plates.


----------



## StephanFowler

im terribly jealous, just so you know.


----------



## Dave Martell

StephanFowler said:


> im terribly jealous, just so you know.


 
That's how I feel about your shop.


----------



## Juan

All parts are ready ill drop them off some time this week if i get done early if ya need anything let me know


----------



## Dave Martell

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## cnochef

Perfect! With all your new equipment, maybe you can now offer a knifemaking class like that other guy does. I would sign up for sure.


----------



## Dave Martell

I think I need some practice first. Thanks for the vote of confidence though.


----------



## Jim

Any update Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm getting closer... I'm trying to get some work out before disassembling all the machinery to move it around to accommodate the new stuff. There's nothing tougher than looking at new toys just sitting there and not being able to play with them.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got the disc grinder and VFD hooked up and running.....now to figure out placement on the workbench and get to relocating everything. I can't wait to move some steel with this thing. :knight:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Don't forget pictures Dave, looking forward to see how it all goes!


----------



## UnConundrum

Dave, are you thinking of a field trip to your shop during the ECG ?


----------



## Dave Martell

UnConundrum said:


> Dave, are you thinking of a field trip to your shop during the ECG ?



Nah I've already got plans for before and after with many of the guys here anyway.


----------



## Dave Martell

So I learned a few things tonight....

1. I'm WAY more skilled on my belt grinder than I am the disc grinder.

2. The disc grinder is very cool, especially the 1 deg beveled disc.

3. The disc grinder is slow compared to the belt grinder. I can hog off steel 2-1 using a finer belt than disc. In case you're wondering I was using a 60x Blaze disc compared to an 80x Blaze belt. 

4. Belts last a lot longer than discs.

5. I need to make a dummy handle to bolt onto these thin ass tangs - Dave's got numb fingertips.

6. I need a lot of practice grinding knives.


----------



## sudsy9977

i've know u for a long time and i know a few things too:

1) you are a quick study

2)you won't give up

3)these r gonna be some bad assssssssssss knives!

ryan


----------



## Delbert Ealy

Dave Martell said:


> So I learned a few things tonight....
> 
> 1. I'm WAY more skilled on my belt grinder than I am the disc grinder.
> 
> 2. The disc grinder is very cool, especially the 1 deg beveled disc.
> 
> 3. The disc grinder is slow compared to the belt grinder. I can hog off steel 2-1 using a finer belt than disc. In case you're wondering I was using a 60x Blaze disc compared to an 80x Blaze belt.
> 
> 4. Belts last a lot longer than discs.
> 
> 5. I need to make a dummy handle to bolt onto these thin ass tangs - Dave's got numb fingertips.
> 
> 6. I need a lot of practice grinding knives.



The fact that you still have fingertips is a good sign :knight:


----------



## Dave Martell

Delbert Ealy said:


> The fact that you still have fingertips is a good sign :knight:




I had to put on gloves because on the disc grinder I kept running my thumbs up against the 60x disc edge. :slaphead:


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> i've know u for a long time and i know a few things too:
> 
> 1) you are a quick study
> 
> 2)you won't give up
> 
> 3)these r gonna be some bad assssssssssss knives!
> 
> ryan




I ain't quittin! Just got to make some changes is all.


----------



## Jim

Rock on Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

I had a go with the disc grinder again this morning, used 36x blue zirconia this time and only made a mild improvement in grind time. I'm starting to think that the belt will have to be used for the bulk work and then maybe switch over to the disc for finishing up to the edge as the disc provides a great no-blow-through the edge option. I guess time will tell though.


----------



## deanb

I somehow missed this thread until now. Good karma is catching up to you Dave. What goes around comes around and you've certainly spread a lot of the good around. Keep at it, it'll work.


----------



## watercrawl

Sounds awesome Dave! Can't wait to see your first offerings.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> I'm getting closer... I'm trying to get some work out before disassembling all the machinery to move it around to accommodate the new stuff. There's nothing tougher than looking at new toys just sitting there and not being able to play with them.


 
I know. I too have been spending a good deal of time wiring the room, bringing in more lights, and doing some other improvements, rather than trying the new toys. 

M


----------



## Dave Martell

Latest shop upgrade >


----------



## SpikeC

Awesome!!


----------



## apicius9

Funny, I just bought a fridge for the shop also, but yours is much cooler.


----------



## steeley

Now that is a shop upgrade .
nice one Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

I just cracked open a nice cool bottle of Paulaner Hefe-Weissbier.....mmmmm.....mmmmmm :evilgrin:


----------



## unkajonet

I dunno...I don't think your beer is cold enough. Maybe a few of us should stop by and check?


----------



## Dave Martell

This fridge kicks ass, I've got it set on only #4 and it's almost too cold in an 80 deg shop! :happy1:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> This fridge kicks ass, I've got it set on only #4 and it's almost too cold in an 80 deg shop! :happy1:


 
hmm... trying to be too comfortable, eh?


----------



## Dave Martell

I should crank it up and open the door and maybe get some A/C going in here. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell

I guess I was living too large here.....my drill press just crapped out. :doublebanghead:


----------



## Andrew H

Ouch.


----------



## Dave Martell

I think it's just the on/off switch so I might get lucky on this.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

What do you have, Dave? An oldie? I think you mentioned a while back you were restoring one. 
I am trying to convince my landlord to sell me his ancient Walker Turner. It needs work, but I love that press. 3Phase, floor model, what's more to ask? I have an older Rockwell bench-top - a great machine, but that doesn't prevent me from looking for another - I have a soft spot for old American cast iron.  You can't have too many tools! 

M


----------



## SpikeC

I have a Walker-Turner that I inherited from my father. He probably got it in the 40's, it has the original motor and switch and works a charm! Talk about heavy iron!


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> What do you have, Dave? An oldie? I think you mentioned a while back you were restoring one.
> I am trying to convince my landlord to sell me his ancient Walker Turner. It needs work, but I love that press. 3Phase, floor model, what's more to ask? I have an older Rockwell bench-top - a great machine, but that doesn't prevent me from looking for another - I have a soft spot for old American cast iron.  You can't have too many tools!
> 
> M


 

It's a 1930(ish) bench top Walker Turner, one of their lower end models but built like a tank. If I ever come across a floor model WT I'm all over it - great presses. The old Rockwells are great as well.


----------



## apicius9

For perspective: The switch on my modern Jet drill press went - literally - up in flames after a bit over a year... I wish I had one of those oldies. 

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> It's a 1930(ish) bench top Walker Turner, one of their lower end models but built like a tank. If I ever come across a floor model WT I'm all over it - great presses. The old Rockwells are great as well.


 
Walker Turners are great. I see them on sale on Craigslist periodically, but would need a van or truck to haul it to the shop. Have neither. It's much easier to buy one that is already here, so I need to work on my landlord a bit harder. 

I could use a floor model. Sometimes bench-top model is just not tall enough. 

M


----------



## Dave Martell

Just added the final plumbing onto my dust control monster.


----------



## Potato42

Holy sucking tentacles batman! (don't try _that_ in a google search!)

Wow Dave what's the power on that thing?


----------



## Dave Martell

It's 2 HP @ 1550 CFM air suction capacity


----------



## jwpark

Wow, Dave actually posting pictures of his shop. What has this thread come to?


----------



## watercrawl

Dave Martell said:


> It's a 1930(ish) bench top Walker Turner, one of their lower end models but built like a tank. If I ever come across a floor model WT I'm all over it - great presses. The old Rockwells are great as well.


 
Old iron would be nice, but the new tools have handy things like a hand crank to lift the table, and lights mounted, and lasers, and quick release tension for the belts, and really nice tables that spin.  

I just assembled my floor mounted drill press and love it.


----------



## Jim

That's the Martell Dustoctopus 3000, available on shopping channel soon!


----------



## Dave Martell

Anyone recognize this thing? Oh yeah - got this in a trade - Woohoo! :EDance2:


----------



## l r harner

hey i have one of those 
BTW dave any thing you want me to bring out your way other then the 7 knives


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> hey i have one of those
> BTW dave any thing you want me to bring out your way other then the 7 knives




Just some tips on using that etcher again.


----------



## Dave Martell

Someone 's got a new drill press.


----------



## Jim

Lets hear about it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nothing too special, I would have preferred a vintage press but with time pressing down on me I bought new, got a 15" Porter cable floor model. Just got it put together and went to mount up my cross vise and found out it's not even close on the bolt patterns so now I've got to screw with that. Nothing is ever easy!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Did the old one burn up because you were using it too dry and/or too fast?


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Nothing too special, I would have preferred a vintage press but with time pressing down on me I bought new, got a 15" Porter cable floor model. Just got it put together and went to mount up my cross vise and found out it's not even close on the bolt patterns so now I've got to screw with that. Nothing is ever easy!


\
Dave can you move the old table over to the new press?


----------



## Dave Martell

johndoughy said:


> Did the old one burn up because you were using it too dry and/or too fast?




The motor is pre-1940's with no capacitors. The drill press is 1920's with single speed full throttle only capability. I think drilling through all of those hardened tangs took it's toll on the old girl.


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> \
> Dave can you move the old table over to the new press?


 

I wish - not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just found this and ordered it. I think it'll be exactly what I need.


----------



## Dave Martell

They're out of stock until mid-August!!!!!!!! :bashhead:


----------



## WildBoar

Dave -- any metal fab shops out your way? I would think someone with the right equipment could cut, weld and drill an adapter like that for you.


----------



## Dave Martell

That may be what I have to do unless I just grab a hunk of aluminum and fab something up myself. The key thing is it being parallel in thickness.


----------



## WildBoar

Metal fab shops typically have lots of scraps in different thicknesses, so chances are scoring a plate in adequate thickness will be pretty easy. Might be best to drive to one or two shops and talk to them. If nothing else, you might score the material and be on your own for the fab work in order to get it up and running as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dave Martell

On a more positive note I just mounted up a pyrocerm plate to the platen on my grinder and it looks promising for speed at least. Looks like more work is done with less effort. I did see some blue static sparks though. I guess time will tell if I stick with this or not.


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Metal fab shops typically have lots of scraps in different thicknesses, so chances are scoring a plate in adequate thickness will be pretty easy. Might be best to drive to one or two shops and talk to them. If nothing else, you might score the material and be on your own for the fab work in order to get it up and running as quickly as possible.


 

I have a great (maybe the greatest ever) local industrial scrap yard in town here that I'm thinking of hitting up tomorrow. This place has just about anything a person could wish for in just about any configuration plus they've got a warehouse full of drill presses and machine shop equipment to mull over. There's bound to be something I can make work.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> Nothing too special, I would have preferred a vintage press but with time pressing down on me I bought new, got a 15" Porter cable floor model. Just got it put together and went to mount up my cross vise and found out it's not even close on the bolt patterns so now I've got to screw with that. Nothing is ever easy!


 
Man, you should have gone for a vintage Bridgeport instead. 

M


----------



## l r harner

dave jsut wait till winter to really see how shocking that glass platten can be


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> dave jsut wait till winter to really see how shocking that glass platten can be



That's not what I want to hear.


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Man, you should have gone for a vintage Bridgeport instead.
> 
> M




Rub it in!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> Rub it in!


 
Love mine.  This is probably one of the tools that will pay for itself faster than any other tool in the shop, bar from inexpensive ones. 

M


----------



## Mike Davis

We are all still waiting for pics, Dave.....Or it didn't happen


----------



## jwpark

Mike Davis said:


> We are all still waiting for pics, Dave.....Or it didn't happen


 
+1


----------



## Dave Martell

Problem fixed. I picked up a 3/4" thick billet of aluminum from the local scrapyard (for $6) and made a riser block for the vise. I used the drill press to drill the holes in the riser and it went through like butta! I think this should work out alright.


----------



## l r harner

did you tram the table and then the X and Y


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> did you tram the table and then the X and Y




It's all close enough for a drill press.  

Seriously though these cross vises pretty much suck for accuracy but they're great for convenience, hell I bet I couldn't even make a straight line of holes with this thing. I just use it for quick holding and alignment. If I ever upgrade I'll go with an X-Y table and a simple quick release vise.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I see a couple of anvils there. Is that what you mean by anvil fetish? You know, they go to a tiny minute size paperweight. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I see a couple of anvils there. Is that what you mean by anvil fetish? You know, they go to a tiny minute size paperweight. :biggrin:




Yeah I have an anvil fetish and they're everywhere!


----------



## Dave Martell

Had another wee set back yesterday and today. Had a small fire start in my dust collector. Seems that belt fuzz, sparks, and plastic don't play well together. I got a HUGE hole burnt through the plastic pick-up hood behind the grinder, an 8" section of flex-hose burnt through, and the bench got scorched as well. This happened when the Blaze 60x belt fuzz piled up in the intake and ignited and was fanned on by the rushing air. I smelled the burning plastic, stopped to see what was burning, started tearing the system down and before I could figure it out the damage was done. 

Today I removed the grinder from the bench, fabbed a new stainless intake bucket, and added stainless tubing down to the sucker. I'm not sure if this is enough though since the real problem exists from the belt fuzz. If I ground vertical I would just shoot it into a bucket of water but since I grind horizontal this isn't as easy an option. If it persists I'll just have to figure out a way to blast it downward into a bucket.


----------



## unkajonet

Truly an adventure! Don't let it get you down, though. It's all part of perfecting your system:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

I was telling my wife today that I just want to get to work on these knives - enough screwing around with upgrading and fixing things - I just need some forward movement.


----------



## unkajonet

Just use the force, obi-wan-k'DaveMartell...you'll know when it's time...


----------



## zitangy

UnConundrum said:


> He's gonna have so much dust pouring out the windows, the EPA will be stopping by




TI minimise this problem, I place strong magnets ( taken out of spoilt hard disks) , not near the motors and at least abt 2 inches away from where the Knife will meet the blade and in the direction when the iron filings will go and to remove the metal filings/ dusts easily.. i put scotch tapes around it. AS I do most of my sharpening free hand without the platten, the magnets are stuck there.

Do be careful as it can attract the knife when it is too close..

So.. trial and error to find a perfect G spot. I mean a good spot.

rgds
Z


----------



## ecchef

Zitangy...I like your avatar.


----------



## ecchef

unkajonet said:


> Just use the force, obi-wan-k'DaveMartell...you'll know when it's time...


 
Yeah..."May the Schwartz be with you!" :thumbsup:


NOT! :razz:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Yeah..."May the Schwartz be with you!" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> NOT! :razz:




uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## steeley

No need for that kind of language here .
Dave how long is the ban 2 weeks.:knife::nutskick:


----------



## ecchef

C'mon Steeley...who doesn't like 'Spaceballs'? It's hilarious!


----------



## steeley

No Pete's Schweddys balls is funny.




[/IMG]
Now on to Dave's knife's.:gunner:


----------



## ecchef

First time I've seen that. That is pretty damn funny! :lol2:


----------



## zitangy

ecchef said:


> Zitangy...I like your avatar.


Thanks.

It is a chinese lute ( a string instrument where you pluck the top adn play the bottom) table.

chanced upon it during the 1997 recession. today is used as my coffee table and luting away.....

incidentally some additionally information on zitan wood http://www.zitantique.com/about.html

regards
D


----------



## zitangy

Dave Martell said:


> Had another wee set back yesterday and today. Had a small fire start in my dust collector. Seems that belt fuzz, sparks, and plastic don't play well together. I got a HUGE hole burnt through the plastic pick-up hood behind the grinder, an 8" section of flex-hose burnt through, and the bench got scorched as well. This happened when the Blaze 60x belt fuzz piled up in the intake and ignited and was fanned on by the rushing air. I smelled the burning plastic, stopped to see what was burning, started tearing the system down and before I could figure it out the damage was done.
> 
> Today I removed the grinder from the bench, fabbed a new stainless intake bucket, and added stainless tubing down to the sucker. I'm not sure if this is enough though since the real problem exists from the belt fuzz. If I ground vertical I would just shoot it into a bucket of water but since I grind horizontal this isn't as easy an option. If it persists I'll just have to figure out a way to blast it downward into a bucket.


 
Sorry to hear that.. Better have a fire extinguisher around; in case there is too much " force" around. IN a few weeks time, you would most probably laugh abt the whole incident...

Incidentally, i certainly do hope that a good mask with the correct size pores to filter the iron filings (from your lungs) swirling around the workshop adn not to mention the exotic wood dust adn your nano size diamond particles powder for your stropping can be a serious health hazard, is part of your arsenal.

like they say in the movie.. " use the force" and "may the force be with you..."

Have fun...
D


----------



## jmforge

Dave, if you are having fire issues, you need to build yourself a grinder bong.:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond G

Glad to hear you got a disc grinder Dave. I think in time you will find it is a great time saver for you. It is pretty darn amazing how high a finish you can put on a blade with slow speeds, jumped my hand finish work up several notches. Don't take near as long to hand sand when you finish out to 1500 grit on a nice slow spped disc!

Sorry to hear about the fire, glad it wasnt any worse than it was. Id look at adding a metal catch drum with water and a cyclone top (think grizzly has them)

God Bless
Mike


----------

